# Does FreeBSD have work item in kernel space?



## luo (Oct 14, 2011)

I just find a set of work item code for windows NDIS in FreeBSD kernel space.
Are there a common implement and kernel APIs for work item?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a bit hard to understand what you are looking for. But I guess you're looking for the ndis(4) source?

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/compat/ndis/


----------



## luo (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi SirDice,

I am looking for the kernel APIs of work item for FreeBSD, such as INIT_WORK(), queue_work(). These kernel APIs are for Linux.

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2011)

I still have no idea what you're looking for but these might be a good start:
Developers Handbook
Architecture Handbook
The Design and Implementation of the 4.4BSD Operating System

There are also a lot of man-pages. Almost everything has one.


----------



## luo (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks
I have found "taskqueue" which is simlar with work item.
taskqueue(9)


----------

